# Book publishing plugin?



## billg71 (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone know of a plugin for book publishing similar to Aperture's? A friend was over today with his MBP and Aperture and we were comparing features. Something like that would be really nice for LR, do your own layout and output it as a .pdf.

Just curious,
Bill


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a plugin, but book layout, as apposed to picture layout is a future enhancement to LR, Maybe not for 3.' but certainly for a later version. we will just have to wait and see. Meanwhile i have had great success with using Blurb's layout software and upload to them for a photo book. I have one discussed at Rust and Whimsy. It even sucks images for use at sites like SmugMug, Flickr and the like!

Don


----------



## pknoot (Nov 24, 2008)

I've also used Blurb with excellent results; I doubt a simple LR plugin could reproduce the variety and flexibility you need to publish a coffee table book, like Blurb can.

On the other hand, I've also had great luck with the publishing tools in Adobe Photoshop Elements.  In both cases, you could export your book photos to a folder and get going pretty quickly.


----------

